# 1928 Schwinn MotoBike Hanging Tool Box Tank on ebay



## jchicago (Jul 2, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=153081569938


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 14, 2019)

.....


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 13, 2019)

Wow is 300 bucks crazy money or about right?


----------

